# Newbie to forum -- but old timeshare concern



## sellersw (Oct 20, 2010)

Hi,

I am new to this forum and see that it is full of a wealth of information from educated time-sharers.  My husband and I are in a pickle and have been successful timeshare-vacationers with RCI for over 20 years, trading a week at Kimberling Inn (MO) and a week at Kuleana Club (Maui) for other places we have successfully gotten over the years.  So I am embarrassed to post my problem, but we have not considered ourselves "taken" until now.  If anyone can give me some advice I can use to solve this situation or at least ease my concerns, that would be soooooo honestly helpful.   Here goes:

We traded one of our weeks into Mayan Resorts in Riveria Maya, Mexico.  Gorgeous resort but we got "talked into" purchasing two Mayan weeks with the caveat' that their transfer agent company, Travel Around the World, would Quit Claim Deed our 3 properties (two week properties and one points property) into their name relieving our $$burdens of main. fees and then we would pay for the two Mayan weeks.  About 5 weeks elapsed without contact to deed our weeks to this other company.  They wanted something crazy like $500 each to "do the paperwork" and I talked a supervisor into me doing the QCD myself.  I completed the QCD on the two US weeks to them.  The Hawaii week never got done (thankfully now!) because this Travel Around the World never performed the transfer.  When I smartened up and began to NOT believe the follow-up phones calls I made were saying, I researched both companies and Wow, did I find both companies earned their "F" rating with the BBB and there were tons of complaints about others going through what we just went through.

I jumped quickly into gear because by that time (4 months later of waiting), Mayan Resorts wanted their fee in full because it was "due."  Instead of rolling over and paying them, I disputed my Mayan Resort down payment with my credit card company, won the dispute.  I disputed the Travel Around the World fee (for the alleged Hawaii transfer) and won that dispute and fee back.  Sounds like there is no problem?  Well, two problems ensue, still that I don't know how to handle. 

Mayan Resorts keeps calling my phone, stating their fee is due in full, no matter what the third-party company, Travel Around the World, does.  They say that TATW is a separate contract and if they screw me, oh well, I still owe the money for the two weeks at Mayan.  We are going back and forth in dispute right now but I'm afraid they will send me into collections for "non-payment" for this mess.  I don't know what to do -- Can they?  If so, do I have any enforceable response?  I have filed a BBB report (which seems useless) asking for the contract to be annulled.  Of course, Mayan's response is "no, annulling or voiding the contract is not an option."  I feel Mayan breached the contract when THEIR third-party agent did not perform the services the contract stated (that was transfer my Hawaii week to their company name).  I'd rather not throw good money after bad and sue them, I just want my weeks back and not have my credit trashed in collections.  

As a side note, I did file a BBB complaint against their 3rd-party transfer agent company, TATW, and their response is that if I want my Kimberling Inn week back, I can write up the Quit Claim Deed and they will voluntarily sign it back to me -- done deal.  Only bad about that, is that in the midst of all this confusion and disputing, of course TATW didn't pay the maintenance fees for the last six months they owned the week which total about $500.  Kimberling Inn management states that if I want to own the week back, I have to cough up the $500 in back fees (during the time I didn't own the week) -- so much for a long-standing customer who pays their bills.   

At the rate of an extra $500 I have to throw at just getting the Kimberling Inn week back into my name after me executing the QCD, do I even want to do that and just keep my one week of vacation????

Any help on how to resolve either of these dilemmas??  Thanks for such a wonderful forum with educated timeshare owners!

Wendi


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 20, 2010)

Please see the info. about Profeco, a Mexican consumer agency, at the top of the forum.


----------



## sellersw (Oct 20, 2010)

*Contract rescinded*

Thanks, Denise.  I will try and Search it at the top.  I'm new to this forum and didn't see the mexican company you mention at the top.


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 20, 2010)

Here you go - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=61829


----------



## pjrose (Oct 20, 2010)

Disclaimer:
I've never had any first-hand experience with Profeco; luckily though we did buy from our developer several times, everything that was promised was clearly stated in the contract and though of course now we know about resale, we were not scammed in our original purchases.  In fact our developer told us about TUG!

There have been occasional reports here about instances where Profeco helped, but if you look here http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1000184 and go down to around posts 7-9, you'll find some instances where Profeco was not helpful - in one case where the developer's representative apparently failed to show up and thus Profeco couldn't resolve the case and hence dropped it.

So....definitely take Denise's advice and contact Profeco, but expect a lengthy delay and don't be too optimistic about the resolution.


----------



## nazclk (Oct 21, 2010)

*I don't know what you are worried about.*

You disputed the down payment with your credit card company and won?

So you have no money in Mayan currently??  Tell them to go ____ up a rope.
But cancel your credit card and get a new one as they still have the number. 

Since you still have your two weeks, got your deposit back, life should be good. go have beer and celebrate. :hysterical:


----------



## pjrose (Oct 21, 2010)

I'm kind of confused, but I think the concerns are for the week that was traded in but that now the OP owns after all (?) and for the OP's credit rating if the company is claiming that OP still owes money.


----------



## Passepartout (Oct 21, 2010)

I had a thought, but will keep it to myself.

Sometimes it's better to just be quiet and be thought a fool than to express yourself and remove all doubt.


----------



## sellersw (Oct 22, 2010)

Yes, PMrose you are right.   I don't want my credit trashed because they are "quick on the trigger" and want their money.  I'm not paying a penny, like many others on this forum, I was scammed and pretty embarrassed about it.   I may be "in the process" of getting my week back, but don't have it in my hands yet.  They are already emailing me to write the BBB and tell them "resolved to my satisfaction."  So, that gag order thing is true to form when timeshre owners being scammed are fighting back.  I told them once I receive my RECORDED WEEK back into my name and get that in the mail, nothing gets done.

But keeping my credit score in tact is exactly what I'm after.  I want something from them stating the contract is cancelled, so I have something to dispute if it ever does get on my credit report.  

I've successfully disputed my c/c and got the fees returned to me, am currently "in the process" of getting a quit claim deed titling my one week back in my name (don't have that yet), BUT Mayan Resorts calls me everyday (Accounting) to tell me I owe them in full.  Late fees rack on the invoices they are mailing to my house and you know -- well, the next step is haul me to their collections company they use.  Then I'll NEVER get this off my credit report for years -- I'll have to fight Mayan AND the credit bureaus, who have always been less than helpful in my case if you have a valid dispute.

I never thought a simple vacation to Mexico would take a full-time job to rectify!!!  There may be good deals and better weeks out there for the taking, but I think I'm wayyyyyyyyyyy to gun-shy to ever listen to a presentation again.  WE ALWAYS say we won't buy and thought by owning several weeks already, we were fixed with our reasoning -- but people are right on the forum -- go in there knowing you want to purchase something and perhaps you'll strike a deal on a valid timeshare.  If you're "looking for something better" which is what we were toying with, they are sharks and very, very convincing.  They had "the perfect answer" for every issue we came up with.

For what it's worth, I did find an English version of Profeco, emailed them asking for a complaint form, and received one in my email inbox the next day.  They must not be on the side of the timeshare gurus.  I'm leery of everything about this process right now.


----------



## sellersw (Oct 23, 2010)

*Grand Mayan - Rivieria Maya -- WATCH OUT!*

I post this as I don't intend to just ask for "help", then never update the unfortunate but continuing saga of getting ripped off from the Grupo Mayan sales team.

I have a contract (and the Agreement for Lodging Rights & Services) that I have, isn't even signed.  We purchased these weeks in March 2010, so I can't remember if they got us to sign one copy (they kept) or we didn't even sign a copy -- but nevertheless, I disputed my credit card down payment of over $6000+ and the credit card company investigated this and gave me a credit back for it.  One month later, they said I would be getting my refund check.  Lucky, right?

Well, one thing I DIDN"t do (and that's because I'm too darned trusting...) is cancel that card and get a new number.  Apparently just two days ago, while I was waiting for that "refund check" for my down payment to come, Mayan Resorts sneaks in and re-charges my card for that amount!@!!!!!  Of course, the dispute is on again and I plan to dispute it with the Profeco website and a copy of my new complaint, the Gonzolas & Gonzolas law firm website (as they seem to handle many clients that have been through this) and if anyone else has an idea to put in my re-disopute letter, please advise.  I'm so mad I could spit!!!  I know a lot of people go to Mexico and it is beautiful, but something like being taken this bad leaves such a rotten taste in my mouth, I doubt I'll ever return to the country...for any reason.  

From the time you step off the plane and have to fight your way through customs and to the taxi area with all those people asking "staying at a timeshare?" "come over here", "where are you staying?" "want a taxi, I can give you more than that...", etc., etc. that was our experience.  It doesn't lend itself to a relaxing vacation from the get-go.

I just wanted to warn everyone in case a newbie finds this site to search this Grupo Mayan/Grand Mayan for information.  Unfortunately, usually we get taken and THEN find this site, though.

Wendi

PS -- I know, I know I should have cancelled the card right after the dispute.  But for some reason when I found out the credit card company gave me back the credit for the down payment and a refund check was due to be mailed, I didn't think they could go in and authorize another charge without my authorization.  I guess they seem to be able to do whatever they want to the folk who get snagged for the presentation...as long as they either feed us enough drinks or give us the right answers to any question we ask -- no matter if it's true or not, they don't seem to care.  Just tell us what we want to hear and give us a pen.  It's sick.


----------



## Karen G (Oct 23, 2010)

sellersw said:


> PS -- I know, I know I should have cancelled the card right after the dispute.  But for some reason when I found out the credit card company gave me back the credit for the down payment and a refund check was due to be mailed, I didn't think they could go in and authorize another charge without my authorization.



This seems very unusual. If the credit card company was giving you back a credit for the down payment, what is the refund check for?


----------



## pjrose (Oct 23, 2010)

Do some research on G&G before entering into a contract or giving them money  - they have popped up here occasionally, and I honestly do not remember if people have, or have not, had success with them.

Check TUG and also Google.


----------



## sellersw (Oct 23, 2010)

The reason I was waiting for the refund check is that the credit back on my credit card was $6575.00.  I certainly didn't want the credit of that large amount just sitting out there as a credit on the credit card.  I asked for it to be mailed to me so I can safely deposit it back.  That was all.

All for not now, since Mayan Resorts put through an unauthorized charge for it again on my card.


----------



## sellersw (Oct 23, 2010)

Thanks PJRose.  I will check them out online.  I find a good place to check companies in my list is www.ripoffreport.com.  Mayan Resorts is ALL over there.

Also, just to let you know, guys -- you probably already know this -- but i've encountered if/when Mayan strikes a deal or your contract eventually gets cancelled or your issues get taken care to your satisfaction, you have to go back and post "handled to my satisfaction" as their bit in the deal.  Just a one-liner is what I've been told.  So if one day that is what you see....well, that is just what happened.  Unfortunately, not yet in my case, but I hope to have some good ending to this nightmare....sometime.


----------



## Karen G (Oct 24, 2010)

sellersw said:


> The reason I was waiting for the refund check is that the credit back on my credit card was $6575.00.  I certainly didn't want the credit of that large amount just sitting out there as a credit on the credit card.  I asked for it to be mailed to me so I can safely deposit it back.  That was all.


This still doesn't make sense because if they charged your credit card with $6575 and you were getting a credit back of that amount, that would leave you with a zero balance. I've never heard of a credit card company sending someone a check for a credited balance like that.


----------



## sellersw (Oct 24, 2010)

I paid the $6575 off my credit card with savings, thus making the balance of the credit card $0.00.  When the dispute was found in my favor, it went from $0.00 to a credit of $6575.00.  I wanted the funds back in my savings account, so I asked for a refund check for the credit balance.  Made sense to me.


----------



## pjrose (Oct 24, 2010)

sellersw said:


> I paid the $6575 off my credit card with savings, thus making the balance of the credit card $0.00.  When the dispute was found in my favor, it went from $0.00 to a credit of $6575.00.  I wanted the funds back in my savings account, so I asked for a refund check for the credit balance.  Made sense to me.



You should still close the credit card.  The credit card company will send you a check, but meanwhile nobody will be able to make charges against it.


----------



## Karen G (Oct 24, 2010)

sellersw said:


> I paid the $6575 off my credit card with savings, thus making the balance of the credit card $0.00.  When the dispute was found in my favor, it went from $0.00 to a credit of $6575.00.  I wanted the funds back in my savings account, so I asked for a refund check for the credit balance.  Made sense to me.


 Now it makes sense to me, too.


----------



## sellersw (Oct 25, 2010)

I have received word from my credit card company that good 'ol Mayan Resorts responded to my dispute for my down payment.  They state that "they WERE working on the week transfers of my current properties and that I cancelled the final payment before the transaction was done (I waited six months before disputing with my card) .  They are requesting that I provide proof where the transfer needed to be done within a 'certain timeframe' and Mayan is stating that they were working on it.

I spoke directly with the escrow agent at Travel Around the World and kept the date, time and her name.  She said that they "had a problem" and this Dora at TATW was "holding onto requests and not processing them", but that is the reason why and this lady I spoke has stopped all work on my case as of August.

TATW has ageed in a Better Business Report to return my one week of timeshare to me (it is a week that I stupidly quit claim deeded to them because they wanted $500 to do the transfer ) -- they never performed ANYTHING -- I did and now I'm waiting for them to sign a QCD back to me.

It looks like I have one chance to re-dispute this down payment with my credit card.  Final decision is made once I respond.

Do any of you have any good points in which I can put in my re-dispute response letter since I was out of the 5 day recision period (I waited 48 days before I figured out Travel Around the World was scamming me and probably would never transfer any weeks).  It means the difference of Mayan keeping my $6575 down payment or returning it to me.

Then I'll be off to mail a complaint to Profeco and see how legit this Gonzolas Law Firm is to help in cancelling my contract with Mayan.  Thanks in advance for any help you guys can provide from past experience or knowledge.



Wendi


----------



## pjrose (Oct 25, 2010)

My suggestions - not based on experience, just on reading here - are to 1) thoroughly document everything, every name, date, time, promise, phone call, etc, and 2) include copies of the post(s) that you made on TUG and elsewhere, so they are aware that you are putting these facts online.  Also 3) put the documentation on TUG and other appropriate timeshare sites.


----------



## sellersw (Jan 6, 2011)

*Done*

Thank you to all who helped with this situation.  I took your advice PJrose and now I get to say -- this complaint has been resolved to my satisfaction.

THanks for a great and informative site on timeshares.

Wendi


----------



## pjrose (Jan 6, 2011)

sellersw said:


> Thank you to all who helped with this situation.  I took your advice PJrose and now I get to say -- this complaint has been resolved to my satisfaction.
> 
> THanks for a great and informative site on timeshares.
> 
> Wendi



Thanks for posting, and I'm glad it worked out!


----------



## risumcq (Jan 10, 2011)

Looking for help in getting rid of a Mayan resort week purchased <5 yrs ago -- suggestions?


----------



## tomcoo (Jan 12, 2011)

I had a free consultation with Gonzolas and they said they could get me out of the contract but first dispute the charge with American Express before spending on legal fees.  That seems prettey honest.  It has been said half the lawyers are in cahoots with the scamers.  The state department has a list of lawyers they will email you, PDF file.  Some are in CA so they are subject to American Bar Assocation rules.

What credit card company did you get to reverse the charges and how did you convince them?

AE told me the more complaints they have about a resort the better the chance a charge will be reversed when disputed.  So everyone needs to complain to all their CC companies about the resort 

This will help everyone, fight back.
AMERICAN EXPRESS
DOUGLAS DiPAOLA
P.O. BOX 981532 
EL PASO, TX 79998

CHASE VISA DISPUTE DEPARTMENT
P.O. BOX 15299
WELLINGTON, DE 19850-5299


----------



## hellolani (Feb 9, 2011)

*Best suggestion ever*



pjrose said:


> My suggestions - not based on experience, just on reading here - are to 1) thoroughly document everything, every name, date, time, promise, phone call, etc, and 2) include copies of the post(s) that you made on TUG and elsewhere, so they are aware that you are putting these facts online.  Also 3) put the documentation on TUG and other appropriate timeshare sites.



This describes to a T the process I followed.  If you're not far past your rescission period and you haven't made use of your membership or purchase yet, the steps above are an excellent intermediate response before resigning yourself to the rack up some points and give it away by paying the mf and closing fees strategy.  Also, we didn't end up going with G&G (knock on wood as it's not all over for us yet) but it seems like $1500 US may be a reasonable rate to cancel a contract rather than the effort of giving away your TS, and may cost about the same or less.  We were prepared to contract with them if necessary to cancel our membership, and I would have posted a review here if we had gone that route.


----------



## Grupo Mayan (Feb 10, 2011)

Dear Anonymous Bloggers, 

We would like to be able to assist you. We can see your experience with us has not been as expected, but we would like to be given an opportunity to make things right. 

Our management is doing their best to improve the way our product is presented to the buyers, and it is through your comments that we will be able to make things right. 

Give us the opportunity to work things out with you; you must all agree that it would be preferable to resolve this matter in an amicable way. Kindly contact us at 1 (800) 292.9446 or by email at grupomayanblog@grupovidanta.com. 

Together we will be able to find the best solution to your needs.

Hoping to hear from you soon. 

Karen Rose,
Customer Support Representative.


----------



## Jil (May 21, 2011)

*TATW, Grand Mayan and Grand Solmar May 2011*

Over 1  year ago we purchased a week at Grand Solmar.  We traded in our Grand Mayan timeshare membership for part of this exchange.  The sales representatives from Playa Grande used Travel Around the World (TATW), to handle this trade.  We had no other option, but TATW.  We paid for the transfer fees and TATW fees ~$1800, July 2010.  After many phone calls and emails (if you can find a # that is answered or replied to), this transaction is not complete and Groupo Mayan wants money for upkeep of a timeshare I don't want and have never used.  John Bello and another staff person at TATW have promised this will get completed soon.  Grand Solmar and Grand Mayan just keep tossing the ball of responsibility for this rip-off/scam.  Clearly, TATW kicks back to Grand Solmar and Grand Mayan.  I didn't get any response on this problem from these businesses until I started writing complaints on line.

I have been given more promise and told more lies by these 3 companies.  Never buy a timeshare of exchange one with these companies.  Despite what you may think of them, their goal is to cheat, rip-off and scam you.

Jil


----------

